# Carabela bike



## ouhogfan (Nov 4, 2010)

I just purchased a Carabela bike at a garage sale last week, it also has the Windsor name etched in it. I have been trying to find some info on this bike but have been able to find very little about it. About all I have found so far is that this bike was manufactured by Acer-Mex. It is an older bike but seems to be a fairly nice bike. 
Does anybody have any info about these and what their value might be??


----------



## OldRider (Nov 4, 2010)

Lets see pictures  Theres a real group of hard core bike nuts here and someone is bound to know something if we see a picture.


----------



## ouhogfan (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow


----------

